# R&K Klickfix handlebar fitting on a Brompton?



## Fab Foodie (28 Feb 2017)

Does anyone use one, do they fit without fouling anything when folded? 
I have a bar-bag I was planning to try....
Cheers
FF


----------



## velovoice (28 Feb 2017)

I tried. They foul. Basically, anything that sits forward of the bar when the bike is unfolded can be a problem when you fold. Think which way the bars, er, drop... I even have to tip my clip-on blinky light upwards/backwards before folding.
I do use a barbag though!!! Just not a Klick-Fix one.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Feb 2017)

velovoice said:


> I tried. They foul. Basically, anything that sits forward of the bar when the bike is unfolded can be a problem when you fold. Think which way the bars, er, drop... I even have to tip my clip-on blinky light upwards/backwards before folding.
> I do use a barbag though!!! Just not a Klick-Fix one.
> View attachment 340083


Cheers Rebecca, I thought as much. In fact I do the same as you I think with a £10 decathlon bar bag mounted inboard.
Cheers x


----------



## chriscross1966 (28 Feb 2017)

You'd be far better off with a Brompton luggage block and one of the myriad available bags tbh, a bag on your handlebars will upset the already twitchy steering


----------



## jay clock (28 Feb 2017)

And weight on the block helps the handling


----------



## velovoice (28 Feb 2017)

User said:


> I suspect this is in addition to a bag on the block.


I suspect so, too. The OP is a very experienced Brompton tourer, by the way.


----------



## chriscross1966 (28 Feb 2017)

Ah... I withdraw my suggestion then... Er... Yes, dealing with stuff projecting forward is most of the issues I'm having with Francesca (my n+1) ... A lot of extra swivelling bits on quick releases would solve it, but would be ugly, and Francesca will be beautiful...


----------



## Kell (1 Mar 2017)

velovoice said:


> I tried. They foul. Basically, anything that sits forward of the bar when the bike is unfolded can be a problem when you fold. Think which way the bars, er, drop... I even have to tip my clip-on blinky light upwards/backwards before folding.
> I do use a barbag though!!! Just not a Klick-Fix one.
> View attachment 340083



As the block mounted bag doesn't turn, do your bags not foul each other in this set up?


----------



## bikegang (1 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Does anyone use one, do they fit without fouling anything when folded?
> I have a bar-bag I was planning to try....
> Cheers
> FF








You meant this?


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Mar 2017)

bikegang said:


> View attachment 340272
> 
> 
> You meant this?


That's the one, but on an S bar.
Does it foul when folded?


----------



## bikegang (1 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> That's the one, but on an S bar.
> Does it foul when folded?



It will only work if you expand the fold a little (the brass bit), S should be the same as M type handle.


----------



## velovoice (1 Mar 2017)

Kell said:


> As the block mounted bag doesn't turn, do your bags not foul each other in this set up?


With the front bag mounted, you cannot drop the handlebars to fully fold the bike. The only time I leave the front bag on, is when pulling the bike around like a trolley by its (still extended) handlebar.
Try it. You'll see. 
The bar bag, mounted inversely as in my photo, will simply sit to the very outside of the "package" when the bike is fully folded. 
Photos on my blog HERE may help.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Mar 2017)

bikegang said:


> It will only work if you expand the fold a little (the brass bit), S should be the same as M type handle.
> 
> View attachment 340307


Fab! OK, will have to get a little Brass wotsit then!
Thanks FF


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I have one of those extenders on Boudicca (from Bikegang) which allows me to have an out front mount for the Garmin and still be able to fold the bike.


I sooooo wish you hadn't posted that link.......


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Boudicca sports a pair of their grips - which are damn fine pieces of engineering.
> 
> View attachment 340320


Too tarty for me ;-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I can't believe anything is too tarty for you*......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Close call there.....


----------



## chriscross1966 (1 Mar 2017)

Hmm.... that offset extender thing (or something like it) might solve a problem on Francesca.... to the batcave! (I have a lathe)


----------



## Kell (2 Mar 2017)

velovoice said:


> With the front bag mounted, you cannot drop the handlebars to fully fold the bike. The only time I leave the front bag on, is when pulling the bike around like a trolley by its (still extended) handlebar.
> Try it. You'll see.
> The bar bag, mounted inversely as in my photo, will simply sit to the very outside of the "package" when the bike is fully folded.
> Photos on my blog HERE may help.



Not sure if I came across correctly. What I meant was doesn't the bar bag knock into the front mounted bag when you're turning corners?

That said, when I clicked on the link you provided, there looks to be much more clearance between the two, so it may just have been the angle of the picture you posted in this thread.


----------



## velovoice (2 Mar 2017)

Kell said:


> Not sure if I came across correctly. What I meant was doesn't the bar bag knock into the front mounted bag when you're turning corners?


I sometimes bump my knees on the barbag but, sorry, I cannot even visualise the conflict you are describing.


----------



## Kell (2 Mar 2017)

velovoice said:


> I sometimes bump my knees on the barbag but, sorry, I cannot even visualise the conflict you are describing.



It just looked like if you turned the bars a long way to the right or left on a slow speed corner, the bottom of your bar bag would/could catch on the top of the bag mounted on the block.

In the same way that the brake levers on a S-type Brommie would catch on the top of a C-bag mounted on the block - as the bag is too tall.

But clearly it isn't a problem and must just be a trick of the photo.


----------



## velovoice (2 Mar 2017)

Kell said:


> It just looked like if you turned the bars a long way to the right or left on a slow speed corner, the bottom of your bar bag would/could catch on the top of the bag mounted on the block.
> 
> In the same way that the brake levers on a S-type Brommie would catch on the top of a C-bag mounted on the block - as the bag is too tall.
> 
> But clearly it isn't a problem and must just be a trick of the photo.


yes, it must be the angle in the photo. The bottom of the bar bag sits well above the top of my Carradice Stockport front bag.


----------



## Kell (7 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I have one of those extenders on Boudicca (from Bikegang) which allows me to have an out front mount for the Garmin and still be able to fold the bike.



That looks like a really good idea.

Just ordered one.


----------

